# Is a Drow Druid possible?



## Matafuego (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello everybody!

I'm DMing a long running Campaign and there have been a series of adventures featuring Lolth worshippers (not just drows). 
Now the players (after eight years, finally at epic levels) are gonna measure themselves against a fairly large Temple of Lolth and several priestesses.
I've already statted many of them out, since I want them to be DIFFERENT from each other, but still Lolth worshipping divine beings.

I have a full Cleric (the current Matrone), a Cleric Wizard, a Cleric Rogue (Thievish one), an Undead one (nasty necromancer Lich with that mighty Zin Carla spell) and a Cleric devoted to melee fighting.
I want them to represent Lolth's different powers and interests and the Chaos she promotes.

I'm still missing a couple of them and I was thinking...

(Sorry for the long introduction)

Is a Lolth Worshipping Neutral Evil Druid possible?
Or maybe Chaotic Neutral?
Maybe focussing on spiders and dridders.
I never heard anything like it but it doesn't seem that far-fetched.

What do you think?
And btw... do you have any other ideas to help me finish this cleric display?

Thanks in advance!

Lucas


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds fine to me. I could see a DM saying no lolth clergy druids or that they are fine with evil spider focus druid clergy.


----------



## Numion (Aug 24, 2006)

Why not?

* Enter the mandatory joke about how druids already have access to scimitars .. wielded twin-style *


----------



## tadk (Aug 24, 2006)

I dont see why not
There are fungi, animals, strange growths down in the caverns or Underdark or what ever. Why not groves of stunted bonsai like trees, fungal forests, Mold Men assistants...i  could run with this idea big time....


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 24, 2006)

tadk said:
			
		

> I dont see why not
> There are fungi, animals, strange growths down in the caverns or Underdark or what ever. Why not groves of stunted bonsai like trees, fungal forests, Mold Men assistants...i  could run with this idea big time....



What he said.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Aug 24, 2006)

Go for it. I've used vermin oriented druids as bad guys myself, and not a single player reacted to my slight rule-bending.



			
				Matafuego said:
			
		

> And btw... do you have any other ideas to help me finish this cleric display?




You said you wanted focus on Lotlh's chaotic aspect, so I'd go for something a bit bizarre for the last cleric or two. Why not have a straight up cleric devoted to chaos and destruction? Possibly a slightly mad one, that even the other Lolth clerics are a bit unsure about. ("Is she a prophet of Chaos, or just a raving lunatic..?")    

Give her some powerful, but slightly odd, magic item. A staff of destruction perhaps (_Disintegrate_, etc.) Maybe even a weird artefact. This could be your big chance at using that nasty Sphere of Annihilation...   

Or why not an utterly sadistic cleric devoted to inflicting pain? Dual-wielding whips, or something bizarre like that.   

Edit: ...and a masochistic cohort on a leash!


----------



## an_idol_mind (Aug 24, 2006)

I see no reason why a drow druid wouldn't be possible.

A good reference for such a concept might be the 2e Complete Druid's Handbook. That's got a section about cave druids, which could serve as good reference for role-playing.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 24, 2006)

In Dragon 345 (the July 2006 issue) I had a Class Act that contained underdark animals that would work great for a drow animal companion. Dragon decided not to publish one of the creatures I submitted, so hopefully they won't mind me posting it here for your use. It's a wolf-like pack-hunting jumping spider.



> *Z’harudorbb*
> Z’harundorbb are thick-bodied hunting spiders with an animal cunning like that seen in wolves and hyenas. Z’harundorbb are capable of incredible jumps, and often will jump and overrun fleeing foes, giving the rest of the pack a chance to catch up.
> 
> _Medium Vermin_
> ...


----------



## tadk (Aug 25, 2006)

What level are you thinking about and when do you need it created by???


----------



## MarkB (Aug 25, 2006)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Give her some powerful, but slightly odd, magic item. A staff of destruction perhaps (_Disintegrate_, etc.) Maybe even a weird artefact. This could be your big chance at using that nasty Sphere of Annihilation...



A Greater Rod of Wonder.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 25, 2006)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Give her some powerful, but slightly odd, magic item. A staff of destruction perhaps (_Disintegrate_, etc.) Maybe even a weird artefact. This could be your big chance at using that nasty Sphere of Annihilation...




Or perhaps a slightly twisted _Bag of Tricks_.  We had one IMC that generated flesh-eating slugs.


----------



## cybertalus (Aug 25, 2006)

Lolth isn't on the list of nature deities in _Faiths and Pantheons_, which is probably why Lolth doesn't have druids and rangers in official FR products.  

Though personally I think Lolth having (female) druids and (male) rangers is such a good idea that I'm gonna steal it.

While I'm at it, some other deities may get added to the list of nature deities in my version of the Realms.


----------



## Matafuego (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the replies!!

I think I'm going to go with the Druidess (would that be the correct noun?) of Lolth who focuses in her nature issues (underdark, fungi, spiders, maybe dridders).

Jolly Giant: That Chaos Cleric is a very good idea. The players have encountered a little bit of Chaos before (mostly Slaadi and advanced Slaadi), the problem I always had was portraying Chaos in an efficient way (in combat) so as to show the Chaos and not make everybody say "oh it's just madness/stupidity". 
I think I portrayed enough Lolth's sadism as it is, considering the last sessions, so I don't think introducing a pain Cleric would be a good idea as it would be going over the same subject again and again.

RangerWickett: Thanks a lot! There's no description of the Z’harudorbb. Is it intentional? Can I go with whatever I see fit? If I'm happy with the results I end up, I might post this over at the d20npcs. Is it ok with you? I'll email you when I'm done, don't worry. (I can't PM)

tadk: I'm thinking 21st-25th level but I wasn't expecting any of you to do the job for me =) Though if you can contribute with anything it'd be more than welcome!! There's no time limit now, just a month or so, cause everyone's on holidays (or so) and we don't know yet when the next meeting will be.

cybertalus: What other deities are you considering? I'm curious now!


----------



## Fell Poopsmith (Aug 25, 2006)

Everything's possible in this fruity edition.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 25, 2006)

Eberron has some details about Druids with vermin companions, but it's not like it requires a great creative stretch of the rules to come up with something yourself.

Two real-world observations:

1) In the parks near where I work some fantastic fungal growths have sprung up on the lawns, and I thought it would be a different idea to grow a 'fungus border' in the garden, because some of the colours and shapes are really beautiful in a mushroom-y sort of way. 

2) Last weekend I was in some limestone caves in Yorkshire that were still 'living' (i.e. wet!), and where there were patches of light, natural or artificial, there were plants (from spores and seeds carried in by the water.

So - plenty of potential plantlife underground for a drow druid to care for.  And that's even before you factor in the giant spiders.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 25, 2006)

Matafuego said:
			
		

> RangerWickett: Thanks a lot! There's no description of the Z’harudorbb. Is it intentional? Can I go with whatever I see fit? If I'm happy with the results I end up, I might post this over at the d20npcs. Is it ok with you? I'll email you when I'm done, don't worry. (I can't PM)




I'd prefer if you don't post these exact stats elsewhere. I don't _think_ Paizo would have an issue with it, but I don't want to risk it. But feel free to use this as a springboard for similar ideas. As for description, the article I submitted was short, so I didn't have much space for description. Basically they're wolf-sized spiders, lean and hungry.


----------



## cybertalus (Aug 25, 2006)

Matafuego said:
			
		

> cybertalus: What other deities are you considering? I'm curious now!



Off the top of my head, any deity which has a strong association with animals or natural forces such as the sun, the moon, the wind.  So Selûne, Lathander, Shaundakul, Sehanine Moonbow, and Eilistraee immediately spring to mind.  I've probably missed a bunch who are from outside the Faerûnian and elven pantheons.

Death is also a part of nature, so I could easily see Kelemvor sponsoring a sect of Druids who focus on the death aspect of the natural cycle.  Such Druids would probably be opposed to burying creatures in tombs since this delays the return of their bodies to nourish the earth.  In fact they might raid tombs with the intent of giving such creatures a "proper" burial.

Shar, with caverns in her portfolio is a distant possibility as well.  Though I'm holding off making that call because I'm considering that the real reason for Lolth's silence was a war with Shar that resulted in one of the two goddesses (haven't decided which one) slaying the other and taking her portfolio and (for the time being) identity.  If I go that route, the victor becomes a nature deity anyway, since your original post prompted to decide to give Lolth nature deity status.

I'm also pondering making the elemental lords be nature deities.  Each of the four elements they represent is a force of nature, so it makes sense in those terms.

Having more nature deities suits me in a larger sense because I've ditched the notion that all of the nature deities are one big happy family.  Chauntea, as the goddess of agriculture has a positive view towards cities and civilization, which often puts her in strong disagreement with Silvanus, who prefers untamed wilderness.  Having more nature deities, even if nature isn't their main focus, makes for more players in this coming conflict, especially since most of the existing nature deities are likely to side with Silvanus.


----------



## amazingshafeman (Aug 25, 2006)

The crazy/chaotic priestess could have a demonic graft or two...


----------



## tadk (Aug 25, 2006)

If you dont mind I will work on something like that, for the heck of it. When it is done I will post here so you can get it and use or abuse it as you wish.....


----------



## Jolly Giant (Aug 26, 2006)

tadk said:
			
		

> If you dont mind I will work on something like that, for the heck of it. When it is done I will post here so you can get it and use or abuse it as you wish.....





...or she could be an actual demon. Just a thought that occured to me when I saw this post.


----------



## Matafuego (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, RangerWickett I won't post them on the Wiki  I don't think Paizo would mind either but just to be on the safe side.

Cybertalus, the Death Druids did sound really good. I don't know about the Elemental Lords, maybe some special kind of druidship just based on an element, but it would be too weird anyway and distant from a real druid.

amazingshafeman what is a demonic graft? you got me there.

Thanls tadk. Why would I mind? Please feel free! Please let me know when you post it so I can take a look at it 

I prefer to stay away from demons now Jolly Giant (well, except from Yochlols that is) because there's a trip to the Abyss waiting to happen and I don't want to overwhelm my players.

Thanks a lot to everybody!!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 27, 2006)

Fell Poopsmith said:
			
		

> Everything's possible in this fruity edition.




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA.

I think I need to share the fact that this post was hilarious. The handle, the use of the word "fruity..." Ah, it was beautiful.

As for the topic of the thread, I think it'll be interesting how these druids and rangers interact with the more "core" priesthood. Obviously they'll be different, outcaste, "not true drow" due to their rejection of either chaos or evil.....or maybe the rangers exist as CE enforcers who balance the CN and NE druids, making sure that the organization as a whole still keeps Lolth's interests in mind? Still, I doubt drow society could totally trust those heathen blasphemers....

I say it's an interesting social scenario, but I eat this stuff up, so....


----------



## Bluezzie (Jan 18, 2011)

*Could this work. Adding ½ Celestial.*

I was think of making or roling up a ½ Celestial to the drow race and the class be Druid.

Druid  are any Netural, good 
Drow can be Netural, good
½ Celestial is any Good

I wanted to see if this mix can work?


----------

